
Ask HN: What are some quick to monetize ideas? - FahadUddin92
Looking for ideas that can quickly monetize.
======
verdverm
Sell something people want, if it's good, the money will come. Effort is the
key, money is not easy, luck will play a part

------
PaulHoule
Sell something you don't want which has value to someone else. (eg. gold
coins)

